# An Aqueous Medic



## poocha (Dec 1, 2010)

The Omega-3 fatty acids accumulated by the fishes through their diet, is a very useful component of the Fish oil. Fish oil is derived from the tissues of the oily fish. The fish oil has been used in traditional medicines in oreder too cure inflammation and as also to react as a painkiller. The inflammation process that takes place in the body is controlled through fish oil components, Omega-3 and EPA. Thus the oil is used as an *ayurvedic oil* for treatment and 
therapies on such patients.

Oils and fats are always said to have been dangerous for the heart. But fish oil vitalises your heart and circulatory system by lowering the cholestrol, blood pressure and other adverse reactants in your body. This has helped in increasing the health and life expectancy of the person. The fish oil elements have the ability to break up the clots that cause stroke and heart attack at the time of formation. The Omega 3 fish oil are the greatest anti-carcinogenic agents which help to prevent breast, colon and prostrate cancer. A normal healthy cell's mutation to cancerous cluster is prevented by inhibiting the growth and causing apoptosis or cellular death.

Children are prescribed to be given fish oil as it helps in a much improved way of life by showing a major impact on the strengthening of memory, reasoning power, and promotes good health. The physiological and pscychological disorder in children is preented to a great extent as in case of Dyslexia, and other compulsive disorders.


----------

